# My new boots!



## ruby_soho (Oct 23, 2005)

I just bought these yesterday, I've been eyeing them since I moved to Ottawa. They broke the bank, however, at $189 plus taxes. I'm a bad universty student, I spend aaaall my money on MAC and these shoes. Anyways, I love them, they remind me of Beetlejuice. Now I need an occasion to wear them! The pictures open larger if you click on them.


----------



## Jude (Oct 23, 2005)

Those are some massivly funky boots mama! You are gonna rock those hardcore


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 24, 2005)

I,m in love with the boots, super hot.


----------



## Mandaryna (Nov 4, 2005)

Those are hootttt.I love them.Very bold and gorgeous.


----------



## dreams (Nov 5, 2005)

VERY nice... It reminds me of the tights of the Wicked Witch of The West/East from The wizard of oz...tee heee 

That was so random....


----------



## ruby_soho (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreams* 
_VERY nice... It reminds me of the tights of the Wicked Witch of The West/East from The wizard of oz...tee heee 

That was so random...._

 
Yeah I totally agree on Wizard of Oz. When I first saw them, I thought Beetlejuice meets sex.


----------

